# Senior Citizens Benefit from Dog Ownership



## SeaBreeze (Aug 9, 2017)

Besides giving seniors love, companionship and exercise, owning a dog in our later years also gives us other benefits.  I know my pup keep me moving, daily walks, playing in the house and yard and just caring for him overall.  How many dog owners here feel they get these benefits from their furkid(s)?    http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2017/08/09/dog-ownership-benefits-for-seniors.aspx









> *Dogs Offer Many Benefits to Retirees Beyond Exercise*
> 
> If you're in good health and have the financial means to support a pet, there are incredible benefits of dog ownership, no matter your age.  For example, in addition to encouraging you to stay active, dogs  provide companionship and alleviate loneliness. Another important  benefit is that dogs become a focal point for our attention and require  us to provide a certain amount of structure to each day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Falcon (Aug 9, 2017)

I can't remember  when we DIDN'T  have a dog  in our family.  Dino is now the resident  canine.

The love between us is mutual.   He's a  Mini-Dobie  but thinks he's  a really BIG  Doberman Pinscher.

We don't tell him any different......as long as he's happy, why spoil the image.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 9, 2017)

I've had furkids my whole life. I'd like nothing better than to have one now but because we travel to see family,the high costs of vet bills, and worrying about who will take the pet if something should happen to us makes it impractical. Anyone who has the means and would like a pet should not hesitate. The benefit and rewards for you and the pet can't be measured. You won't be sorry.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 9, 2017)

Falcon said:


> I can't remember  when we DIDN'T  have a dog  in our family.  Dino is now the resident  canine.
> 
> The love between us is mutual.   He's a  Mini-Dobie  but thinks he's  a really BIG  Doberman Pinscher.
> 
> We don't tell him any different......as long as he's happy, why spoil the image.



Awww, hugs to your Dino! :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 9, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I've had furkids my whole life. I'd like nothing better than to have one now but because we travel to see family,the high costs of vet bills, and worrying about who will take the pet if something should happen to us makes it impractical. Anyone who has the means and would like a pet should not hesitate. The benefit and rewards for you and the pet can't be measured. You won't be sorry.



I know what you mean about traveling Ruth, when we were younger and taking off to Hawaii, etc., my in-laws lived close by and always kept our dog at their home, or spent the time at our house.  Now we just do camping vacations where we can take the dog and cat with us, I've never felt comfortable leaving my pets in a kennel or with a neighbor, or home alone with someone checking on them.  So, I never did that.

  I gotta say my furkids make me happier and healthier for sure.  Vet bills can be high if the pet has medical problems, we've had a couple but were able to afford the treatment and medications.  I admire those who even think about the cost of vet bills before getting a pet, much better than denying them trips to the doctor or starting go fund me pages for every simple illness.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2017)




----------

